# New Car Owner Survey from VW



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

Has anyone else gotten an e-mail survey from VWoA asking them about their purchase of a 2007 VW?
What a horrid piece of work. First it asks if the dealer gave you a DVD explaining your cars features when you bought your Eos. They are not talking about the "makeover"





















DVD, but rather a yellow dvd with a picture of an Eos on it. No dealer I have talked to has even seen or heard of it. Then they ask if I got a "hang tag" explaining the cars features. Nope - just like the DVD.
The biggest joke is that it asks if I have gone to the website http://www.vw.com/ownerwelcome/ The handy tips on the Eos are out of date/obsolete. It talks about the 3rd stalk cruise control







, and the Parking Distance Control that works in the FRONT and back of the car







Finally, if you sign up with your information and VIN #, it promises you all sorts of Eos swag. Course when you get there, everything is under construction.
VWoA you have failed miserably in your efforts to market the Eos in North America.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (owr084)*

You must be talking to the wrong dealers. I got the yellow DVD when I took delivery of my car. My dealer didn't know what the hangtag was. When VW called me they acted surprised that the car didn't have one. I still don't know what it is, but the DVD is great. My car has the third lever cruise control.


_Modified by vweosdriver at 9:55 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (owr084)*

Would someone who has this yellow DVD please post the part number for it, or perhaps take some pictures of the DVD and the box and mail them to me, so I can post the pictures and part number?
Once we have a part number, it is pretty easy for people to order the DVD from their dealer by referencing the PN. To reveal my email, click on my username to the left of this post.
Michael


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (owr084)*

Well, it is not only VWoA,
if you go to the Dutch VW site you can still not configure the 2.0T DSG combo, but in Belgium and Germany you can.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_You must be talking to the wrong dealers. I got the yellow DVD when I took delivery of my car. My dealer didn't know what the hangtag was. When VW called me they acted surprised that the car didn't have one. I still don't know what it is, but the DVD is great. My car has the third lever cruise control.

_Modified by vweosdriver at 9:55 PM 3-14-2007_

Yours must have been built early/late Summer. VW changed the cruise control configuration by Nov 2006 (basing that guess on the date of the supplement to the owners manual explaining/correcting the manual) from the third stalk to a combo turn signal lever. So, I stand by my "out of date" comment (for the NAR market).
Seeing as how there was little or no mention of the yellow DVD here in the forum over the last year period, I think that it was just something the early Eos owners got, if at all. Think about it - in all those threads talking about that dreadful "Makeover" DVD, no one said "Hey, I got this really cool DVD with my Eos. Why didn't they use that instead?"


_Modified by owr084 at 8:19 AM 3-15-2007_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Would someone who has this yellow DVD please post the part number for it, or perhaps take some pictures of the DVD and the box and mail them to me, so I can post the pictures and part number?
Once we have a part number, it is pretty easy for people to order the DVD from their dealer by referencing the PN. To reveal my email, click on my username to the left of this post.
Michael

Check your e-mail. I sent you a zipped file containing a copy of the survey and the supporting files (including a picture of the DVD).
Richard


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Has anyone else gotten an e-mail survey from VWoA asking them about their purchase of a 2007 VW?


Hi, I have never received an e-mail survey, but I collected my new car at 10 am on Saturday the 16th of September and received a telephone survey from vw the next day at about 6pm, after a total of approx 30 to 31 hours of ownership. Keen or what.
One of the questions was "What did I think to vw reliability ?", 
which made me chuckle, as I had only done about 40 miles in it, as I spent most of the day showing it off to friends and neighbours.
Next question, "When will you be replacing your vw ?" My reply, which they said was not one of the choices available was "I dont know, please give me chance to drive this one first.
Seriously, I asked then to phone me back after 3 to 6 months of ownership, and then my answers would be more relevant.
Oh, I never received anysort of DVD.
Paul.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (owr084)*

I got the phone survey from VW. I wish I had replied to the email within the right amount of time, because I would have been able to *type* my answers, and phrase them how I wished.
I also received a J.D. Powers new car survey recently.
I have not seen the yellow DVD either, but it was mentioned here before. I called my dealer after I read of it, and they didn't have any. (nor had they heard of it)
Here is an ebay auction that shows it.
My dealer did have the "makeover" DVD -- bleah !















William


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (kghia)*









this came with mine, no part # anywhere on it that i can see on the yellow cover---unless you count the license plate # ADV7692---is that an advertisement code?
Disc itself has #pf01-6803-5166------and thats with old eyes








I didn't get a hang tag


_Modified by just-jean at 10:18 AM 3-15-2007_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (just-jean)*

I didn't get any of this yellow DVD when I bought my EOS last October. Hmm, any useful features that weren't mention from the manual? Please advice anyone who has this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

No DVD here either. And my salesperson gets an A for effort but sadly knew next to nothing about the car. However, I would give her a pass since she had just started a few days before my purchase.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (darien)*

nothing that isn't in the manual----and i read the entire manual








mostly basic and warnings for safety/operations


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (just-jean)*

Thanks Jean, me too, I have read the whole manual as well. Guilty.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (owr084)*

Your comments are correct. Mine was built in 9/06. The DVD doesn't have anything the owners manual doesn't have but sometimes seeing is better than reading. I also got a DVD with my Avalon explaining features of the car.


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (owr084)*

Hi 
I have to correct my earlier post about the DVD.
I have remembered that I did receive a complementary DVD.
But it was the movie "*King Kong*" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Which we thoroughly enjoyed watching.
Paul..


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Yours must have been built early/late Summer. VW changed the cruise control configuration by Nov 2006 (basing that guess on the date of the supplement to the owners manual explaining/correcting the manual) from the third stalk to a combo turn signal lever.


So what does this combo turn signal/cruise control stalk look like cause I got mine in August so it has all 3.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_
So what does this combo turn signal/cruise control stalk look like cause I got mine in August so it has all 3.

It has a rocker switch on the end. Up is resume/+ and down is set/-. They did away with the cancel switch. The only way to get it out of cruise is the on/off switch (on top of the stalk - looks like the wiper delay switch), the brake pedal (clutch if you have it) and by putting the car into neutral (not recommended).


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Yours must have been built early/late Summer. VW changed the cruise control configuration by Nov 2006 (basing that guess on the date of the supplement to the owners manual explaining/correcting the manual) from the third stalk to a combo turn signal lever.

That could be right for the cruise control-- my Eos was built on Oct 25 and still has the 3 levers, which I didn't like but to which I'm getting accustomed.
Interestingly, during service, the dealership loaned me a Passat with auto/Tiptronic, large display, and 3 levers. When you pushed the (identical looking) cruise lever UP it gained 5 miles/hr as shown on the digital display for the cruise speed. When you pushed down, it dropped 5. When you pulled the lever, it gained only 1 mph.
Very odd working with a different electronic setup that _seems_ to be the same controls.








My Eos goes Up=+1, Down= -1, and Pull slightly is turn on, or Pull more than that is Resume.
I've gotten used to using the tip of my pinky to push the set at the end while keeping hold of the wheel.








Willam


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (kghia)*

Speaking of cruise control stalks - I was a bit surprised to see this stalk on an Eos that was on display at the Geneva Auto Show this week - I thought that this configuration was NAR (North American Region) only.
Michael
*Eos on display at Geneva Auto Show, March 2007*


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (PanEuropean)*

No, that is the stalk I have here in the UK.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: THIRD Survey received!*

I just received a THIRD survey!
1st one: from VW (w/$1 bribe)
2nd one: from J.D. Powers (w/ $5 starbucks bribe)
3rd one: Martitz Research (w/$1 bribe)
Keep sending but more $$$ would be appreciated.








Greg


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: THIRD Survey received! (gdevitry)*

Funny; I got my third survey today, too, same line up. I think there was one more in the mix, but they didn't include a bribe, so I tossed it. It's amazing what we'll do for one dollar


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: THIRD Survey received! (scottjay99)*

I got an online follow up survey from J D Powers about 3 weeks ago with a $15 amazon online gift code upon completion...the bar has been raised! This survey basically asked why I didn't choose the C70 over the Eos.



_Modified by flheat at 4:05 PM 3-17-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: THIRD Survey received! (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_I got an online follow up survey from J D Powers about 3 weeks ago with a $15 amazon online gift code upon completion...the bar has been raised! This survey basically asked why I didn't choose the C70 over the Eos.
_Modified by flheat at 4:05 PM 3-17-2007_

Well aside from technical superiority, better looks and brandloyality, how about a dealership that didn't want to confirm in writing that I was prepared to pay 10K over MSRP before allowing me a test drive. 



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:46 PM 3-17-2007_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: THIRD Survey received! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_
If you live in the SF bay area and are ever tempted to look at a Volvo I would strongly recommend staying away from Putnum Volvo in Burlingame at all costs. I have never come accross such an unprofessional sales organization on either side of the atlantic. They are an embrassment to the brand they sell..


I experienced similar arrogance at the Volvo Store in Orlando. When I told them their offer was ridiculous, the salesman replied that's the price of exclusivity. I told him Volvo ain't all that and your offer is a sign of greed. He further charged, it's all about supply and demand and I walked out and said, well, I will reduce your demand by one. I did find a family owned dealer in a neighboring town that was willing to sell one at $1,000 below MSRP and placed a deposit: however, once they became available to test drive, I knew the C70 was NOT the car for me.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: THIRD Survey received! (flheat)*

I've gotten two surveys and none were from Powers.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: THIRD Survey received! (vweosdriver)*

In Canada, I've only had the one telephone survey where the dealership tells you to respond "5" or else they get in trouble. No follow-up written or telephone surveys about the car. No $1 incentive. A telephone survey after most (all?) of my service visits asking how things went, though.
The phone surveys were done by a VWoA team that (apparently) is based in Oregon. Or at least their phone bank is there. (For English surveys anyways.) 
Just curious if the other Canadian owners have the same survey experience.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: THIRD Survey received! (neweosowner)*

I received a telephone survey a few days after I took delivery of the car. It dealt entirely with customer satisfaction with the sales/delivery process.
The car hasn't been in for a service yet, so not sure if this will be surveyed or not.
Just a note however, I have submitted two inquiries to VWoC through the customer service portal on the website, and the response from VW was excellent.
Kevin


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (PanEuropean)*

Michael,I have the same one also on mine.


----------



## Chris_Gursche (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: THIRD Survey received! (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_In Canada, I've only had the one telephone survey where the dealership tells you to respond "5" or else they get in trouble.

VW has upped the ante. The new survey requires a 10.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Gheez. I got one last week from VWoA that offers me $100 if they select me. The objective is to determine my Eos' onboard diagnostic performance after a period of typical use. We'll see if I'm selected!?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

If you have a roof module I'd decline that one...


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

your salesperson would appriciate a good score on the survey


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: New Car Owner Survey from VW (owr084)*

And finally, 5+ weeks later (and 3.5 months after I bought it...) the yellow DVD has arrived at our house. ..


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

I got the DVD and filled out the survey. Of course the dealer and everyone who worked there called and wrote me letters begging for a good score, but when you call them bac... nothing. No surprise.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (sethworld)*

Just completed the Customer Satisfaction Survey for my 2007 Eos.
In Canada the market research is being managed by Maritz Research out of Ontario.
It is a fairly long and comprehensive survey which took about 45 minutes to complete. Overall I'm fairly pleased with the format.
What I liked about the Survey:
1. Showed up 3 months after the purchase so I actually had a chance to get to know the car a bit before being surveyed.
2. In addition to questions specific to the new vehicle purchase, there was also many questions of a general nature about what influences your vehicle purchasing decisions.
What I disliked about the survey:
1. No comments section.
2. Asked about your satisfaction regarding reliability/dependability, how the heck are you supposed to know after 3 months??
Kevin








*NOTE:* Although 4 motion AWD on the Eos is not important to me personally, there have been many comments here on the forum indicating many would find it desirable. The survey inquired about how important AWD would be, so I answered "extremely important" on behalf of all the forum members who would like to see this option offered.
It is unlikely my single, squeaky little voice, will have much impact; at least not until such time the Eos has a major design makeover. But hey, the seed is planted.

_Modified by just4fun at 9:16 AM 5-18-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 9:17 AM 5-18-2007_


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Kevin,
A few months ago, I definitely would have agreed with you, especially after turning my 4Motion Passat over to my wife, BUT now I would probably reconsider. There is a considerable gas consumption difference between 2WD and 4Motion and at today's prices and putting 30K a year on the car, not sure I want to pay the premium!


----------



## drewster (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: (sethworld)*

I received the DVD at the time of purchase. Funny thing is... the Customer Service Manager at the dealer said that he tried to re-stock his supplies of DVDs for the various models and VWoA said "We're sorry, we've discontinued that program." This was as of May 8.
I did a phone survey regarding my purchase experience with VWoA about a week after getting my Eos. The Customer Service Manager at the dealer said that if I don't give them a 10 on every category, they'd get a "fail" and get in trouble as well.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Just completed the Customer Satisfaction Survey for my 2007 Eos.
In Canada the market research is being managed by Maritz Research out of Ontario.
It is a fairly long and comprehensive survey which took about 45 minutes to complete. Overall I'm fairly pleased with the format.


I received several surveys after my purchase, including one from Maritz Research.
I was also happy to do the survey, but I did wish for more of a chance to explain why I was not satisfied with available "choices" in the US.
William


----------



## Rmon (Mar 6, 2001)

I got both the DVD and the "hang tag". You are not missing anything.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
I was also happy to do the survey, but I did wish for more of a chance to explain why I was not satisfied with available "choices" in the US.
William

I agree William, as mentioned in my post, I would have liked the opportunity to include comments with each answer, or, at least an opportunity for some open feedback and comments at the end of the survey.
Kevin


----------

